# Helmet strap technology



## Edd (Nov 24, 2020)

Does your helmet strap look like this? Adjusting these things is way too much of a struggle, IMO. Are there helmets with a different setup? If so, which brand?


----------



## Nick (Nov 24, 2020)

I've always adjusted it once and been good to go. No need to adjust it again unless my neck gets fat


----------



## Edd (Nov 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> I've always adjusted it once and been good to go. No need to adjust it again unless my neck gets fat


I have to adjust it for balaclava or no.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 24, 2020)

Mine looks like that.  I hate it.  Smith Helmet.


----------



## JamesKnt (Apr 27, 2021)

My helmet has a double D-ring buckle and is easy to adjust. If you cannot strap your helmet, you can change the retention by replacing a new strap.


----------

